# Soap will not stay liquid



## lesadale (Oct 10, 2013)

I've just made my second batch of liquid soap using the instructions on WikiHow 

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Liquid-Castile-Soap

Had no problems the first time (and had not found this site) But this time it keeps thickening.

After soaking it overnight it was still thick.  So I put it on a low heat.  It liquifies, but then thickens again once it sits.

Any suggestions?

Lesa


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 10, 2013)

1. Are you using distilled water for dilution?  If not, sodium and other minerals in tap water could be causing you problems.
2. Sounds like you need more dilution water.  Have you tried to add more distilled water?


----------



## Barbara AL (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes you need more distilled water add like 3 ounces at a time not too much.


----------



## lesadale (Oct 10, 2013)

Definitely using distilled and no I've not tried adding soap but will do so now.  Should I put it on low heat or just add water?


----------



## lesadale (Oct 10, 2013)

And how frequently do I add the water


----------



## whitetiger_0603 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, keep heating and like Barbara said, about 3 ounces at a time, unless you have a 7lb batch of paste..then no more than 8 ounces.  Let it settle, do it again.  The dilution phase is the most time consuming part of making liquid soap.


----------



## Dempster22 (Nov 18, 2013)

I feel strongly about it and love learning more on this topic. Thanks for posting such informative content. It is extremely helpful for me.



__________________________
http://www.indiana.edu/wts/pamphlets/plagiarism.shtml
http://www.lib.usm.edu/legacy/plag/whatisplag.php
http://www.plagiarism-checker.me/


----------

